# how to tell if 2 cockatiels are getting along



## djm52612 (Apr 17, 2009)

hey guys ive had to cockatiels since i was seven, male and female they got along great. Unfortunately she died three years ago, since then the male has seemed depressed. We got him a new female bird and i was wondering wat are some sings that they are getting along


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Preening one another 

sitting close , cuddling 

sharing - eating out the same dish at the same time with no bickering 

following each other around 

in general no bickering, no fighting, no plucking out feathers , no hissing, no keep distances from each other, like they're trying hard to ignore there is another bird in the cage.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Are they together now? I would do a quarantine her is a link with some info about it http://www.birdchannel.com/images/a...xclusives/2009-april/quarantine-checklist.pdf For signs that they are getting along. I would think that preening each other, eating together and sitting near each other would be some good signs  Of course I only have one tiel but Iam sure someone with more than one will be able to give you some more signs


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you see something like this they're getting along very well indeed:










I know I shouldn't have posted that, but it was too funny not to.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's a good one tielfan! Yes that would be a good indicator!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

tielfan said:


> If you see something like this they're getting along very well indeed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. This is exactly right - if you see this you're spot on they're getting along just finee.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Solace. said:


> LOL. This is exactly right - if you see this you're spot on they're getting along just finee.


Yes yes, just getting along groooooooooooooooooovy there.


----------

